# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  Я не один

## Сашаа

Какой интерессный раздел,я не один.На самом деле на вашем форуме почти все одиноки,это говорит о проблемах в нашем обществе.

----------


## Сашаа

Я просто думаю как много людей одиноких.И у многих свои переживания и своя боль.Очень много одиноких
людей,я не давно познакомился с человеком одиноким,он дома сидит и единственная его радость
компьютерные игры,в общем мармон он зараза.А потом я еще выяснил что он сидит на религиозном сайте.
Вот думаю как жизнь меня с этим прикольным чудиком
в хорошем смысле свела,бабушек переводит,животных бродячих кормит и мечтает о райской жизни.
Я ему журнал для взрослых показал что на складе нашел,он кричит грех плотское.Ну смешной человек.
Мне интересно жизнь нас свела зачем,кто кого поменяет,просто он меня порой религией напрягает.
И своими мармонскими взглядами меня напрягает ,иногда мне настроение подымает,иногда я думаю человек не может быть таким
может он прикидывается.Про девушку спрашивал,он переживает что девушка вдруг не девушка,я его
не понял мармонов сложно понять,он потом объяснил про то что до свадьбы грех.В общем я тут его
хочу его в грехоподение сделать,девушкой ему пытаюсь заставить познакомиться,я вижу девушка
одна к нему тянется,хочу им помочь.А то не по братски это,он там путевку в рай получит,а я значит
в гиену огненую,вот пытаюсь его исправить,а то 27лет и не познает что такое грехопадение.
Пришлось девушку просить чтоб она этому чудику обьеснила,что любовь нельзя считать грехом.
Главное чтоб он на меня влияние не оказал,а то он мне про бога рассказывал и что он этот апостол,
про рай и что надо от всего отказаться материального.В общем незнаю кто накого влияние окажет.

----------


## Человек из будущего

> Какой интерессный раздел,я не один.На самом деле на вашем форуме почти все одиноки,это говорит о проблемах в нашем обществе.


 Ну ведь ты здесь чтобы быть понятым? Чтобы найти тех, кому также плохо как тебе, ведь так?
Значит ты уже не одинок.
Расскажи про своё одиночество.

----------


## microbe

Мне раньше не нравилось одиночество, а сейчас нравится, ибо бухаю в хлам когда захочу не спрашивая никого.

----------


## microbe

Всё беру свои слова назад, я хочу быть с любимой девушкой, надоело топтать землю одному.

----------


## Человек из будущего

> Всё беру свои слова назад, я хочу быть с любимой девушкой, надоело топтать землю одному.


 А она согласна быть с вами? - С человеком который любит алкоголь ))

----------


## microbe

*Человек из будущего*, так я девушкам при знакомстве не говорю что люблю выпить. У меня стратегия говорю что выпиваю 2-3 раза в год. По сути я не пью крепкий алкоголь, а так иногда только крепкое пиво или вино накидываюсь, но не часто в основном пиво.

----------

